# Allergy and or reactions to chemicals year 13 PHD I humble thee



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I will do some of this to show real life fun

My last years have been fighting these to the cell levels forget the blood counts 

matters little the centers or cares

with grace I humbled there wrong words and each time I was right 

they were very very wrong.

If you think your tough or raw trust me your not

I went 51 days top to bottom like this 

and why post this?

these examples I did not want and they could be your mates or yours 

If You don't gain more education and facts'


to toxins and poisons few are medicines all come with great risks 

my core immunity is know trying its best to thrill kill me and I am facing this alone with my Reds 

Name the sport its easy

eating charging Rhinos is a cake walk against this BS

and these pictures shame me to the core 

13 years of punishments I still beat any and all who dared

The skin will be the 1st line of your core defense exposure or reaction  one will try to tell you the TRUTH.





You can dismiss this entire post

Its to save many of you and make the right choices .

265lbs of pure solid BEEF less then 1 percent could be ages do not matter trust this

is fighting its best know at 228"

I am highly skilled and trained

name it I wared it and won

but was never the same

Once the core is breached and the immunity does not support a tad of you

You better be a true Fighter with a very big heart

some of this is reactions 

some is exposure 

Please Pray for my Mates :-\

they still need me :-\

No pity no hate

a Vikings life it be


----------

